# Gaming-Stuhl



## Inbroso (8. April 2016)

Hey,
ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr (Mai/Juni) mir einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl zuzulegen. Dafür bräuchte ich aber ein paar Tipps. Ich hätte jetzt den hier rausgesucht:
Racing RC01: DXRacer Racing RC 1 Gaming Stuhl, Stoff - schwarz

Ich habe mir auch den Vertagear SL4000 angeschaut, aber der scheint ein paar Probleme laut Nutzerreviews zu sein, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe. Ich würde am liebsten 250€ ausgeben und maximal 300€, da ich selber nur Schüler bin 
Er sollte auf jeden Fall auch noch bequem sein und ein Nacken sowie Beckenkissen haben.
Ich freue mich auf gute Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## ColorMe (8. April 2016)

Hände weg von allem wo "Gaming" drauf steht. Damit fährst du in 99 von 100 fällen gut.
Gerade bei einem Stuhl womit/worauf du wirklich viel Zeit verbringen wirst, sollte dir (und deinen Eltern) eine ergonomische Sitzposition wichtiger sein als der Preis und der Gamingschriftzug.


----------



## cama01 (8. April 2016)

Also ich hab ja den Maxnomic Dominator Black und kann darüber nur positives sagen!


----------



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

PC gaming chairs breites Spektrum und im Gegensatz zu den anderen gleichwertigen im Preis, bieten die dir auch extra Nacken- und Beckenkissen sowie schön verstellbare Rückenlehnen. Je nach Farborientierung kannst du dir alles raussuchen. F-Serie sollte reichen und was Komfort angeht hast du das Nacken- und Beckenkissen dazu und kannst dich jederzeit beliebig zurücklehnen


----------



## MiezeMatze (17. April 2016)

BIn von einem 69euro Discount-Bürostuhl zu nem 149euro Bürostuhl... und am ende zu nem reduzierten ehemals 350euro Langsitzer Bürostuhl ...alles kacke und nach ein paar langzeit Zockabenden durchgesessen und schmerzhaft.
...letzten Endes zum DX Racer King auf dem dem mein Arsch nun königlich thront.

Hat 380 öken gekostet und war jeden Heller wert - Top teil. Wie ein guter Autositz...

Wer groß ist oder n breiteres Kreuz hat barucht midestens einen DX der M SERIE...oder halt den King.

---> Vergleich
DXRacer Chair Differences Explained - YouTube

Man saß schon perfekt drauf aber ich hab noch die Armlehen zusätzlich mit Autoarmlehensitzpolstern gepimpt...nun ist das Teil einfach NUR EPISCH. 
Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nie wieder weniger als das Ding
PPS: Aus dem 69euro Stuhl hab ich mir dann noch n höhenverstellbren Beinhocker gemacht


----------



## AtronOm (19. April 2016)

Hab denn gleichen wie denn denn du gepostet hast.
Hab denn jetzt seit 1 Jahr und bin echt zufrieden.
Hab keine Probleme das er unbequem ist oder anderes.
Aber das beste ist immer, geh in denn Laden und Probesitzen, im endeffekt musst du ja wissen ob du ihn magst


----------



## codemaster_1234 (23. April 2016)

Kauf dir einen Girsberger... dann hast du was richtiges!


----------



## Haggebudde (23. Dezember 2016)

Also ich würde dir zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt einen Stuhl von noblechairs empfehlen. Die sind zwar ziemlich teuer, aber absolut ihr Geld wert. 
Falls du dir überlegst einen Stuhl für die Konsole zu holen, würde ich mal hier vorbeischauen. Habe mir dort den Gaming Sessel Testsieger vor kurzem bestellt und bin absolut beeindruckt.
Ganz gechillt im Wohnzimmer mit dem Sessel ist doch nochmal ein anderes Feeling!


----------



## bonbon2k (24. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem hochwertigen Ergohuman? Bietet alles was diese "Rennstühle" haben, ist aber ein richtiger Bürostuhl in anständiger Qualität:
HJH Office 652111 Burostuhl / Chefsessel Ergohuman Netz-Stoff, schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------

